# Nymphs w/ indicator



## Lost Coyote (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had success dropping a midge or scud two feet behind a buggar on lakes. I was wondering if anyone has tried simply dropping a midge from a strike indicator. I was wondering if this works on lakes, if so, did you twitch it or just let it sit?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

It works.

I drop an emerger or nymph from a large dry fly (renegade, damsel, royal wolf, humpy, hopper etc.) which acts as an indicator. Cast to the risers or cruisers. Its a very effective method on the high mountain lakes. Try everything from letting it sit, slight movement, or even a quick strip in. They all work, just depends on the conditions.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Lost Coyote said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried simply dropping a midge from a strike indicator.


This is one of the most effective techniques for fishing stillwaters when the conditions are right. Chironomids usually constitute 40-60% of a fish's diet in many Western lakes. There are times when this is the only method that works.


----------



## FlyRx (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say that I am experienced with it, but everytime I try it, I find some success with it. I was fishin the local pond and hooked a small rainbow on a crystal olive bugger, and was able to examine the contents of what looked to be a holdover planter. Just full of midge larva, mostly red with a few olive mixed in. I then rigged my friend up on a double chirono rig with a bobber, since he didn't have a sinking line, and he soon hooked into a nice fish. It was unfortunate the wind blew so much, it made the fishing rather difficult. My boy had to be in the big fish photo with my friend, after all he did net it. I have basically started by googling for fly patterns for chironomids, buzzers, etc. Lots of info for stillwater chirono fishing. I have found success with simple patterns, tied in olive, red, black - sizes 16-12. Nothing fancy, but as I do more bug samples, I plan to tie more enticing imitations to experiment with.

[attachment=1:jxrlpb8b]IMGP0339.jpg[/attachment:jxrlpb8b]

[attachment=0:jxrlpb8b]IMGP0340.jpg[/attachment:jxrlpb8b]


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've fished some midge emergers on a spinning rod behind a bobber much more effectively than I've been able to fish them on a fly rod. For some reason I struggle dragging them slowly with a fly rod, and I usually fish them from shore with a heavy bobber that reaches further out.

Did a little bit of reading:
http://flyfisherman.com/environment/FF_ ... ndex1.html


----------

